# Frigidaire Refrigerator Not Cooling Properly



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

Frigidaire Model LGHB2869TF3

Food compartment temp set at 37F. Freezer temp set at 0F and is operating fine. Anyone know how to enter the diagnostics(Test) mode and tell me which test(s) I should run to determine the problem? It is my understanding there is a fan that will harvest freezer compartment air and discharge it into the fresh food compartment to augment the chilled air circulated by the main food compartment fan.
I would also need to know how to exit the diagnostics mode once finished.

Thanks


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Have you measured the temperatures?

The fridge either has a large coil at the back or a coil underneath with a fan.

For the latter, make sure the condenser fan is running and clean off accumulated dust/lint.

Make sure the compressor and fan in the freezer are running.

Make sure it's not so tightly packed air can't move and the vents are blocked.

If there's nothing obvious, the poor cooling can be caused by failure to defrost.

For most models you have to remove a panel at the back of the freezer to access the coil and fan. After running for a while, the coil should have a little frost evenly across it - if it's heavy you know it's not defrosting properly.

If you see frost only on a portion of the coil, your unit has a refrigeration problem and you need to get it repaired or buy a new fridge. Refrigerant related repairs are expensive so the fridge has to be in good shape and be worth at least $1000 new to justify the cost.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

The Service Data Sheet for that model is available *here*. Diagnostic Mode on right side of page. Beyond that, you'll have to call on others.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a similar issue with my Frigidaire side by side refrigerator. The problem was a $10 defrost thermostat. You have to empty the freezer and remove the back panel to get to it, but it is very simple to do if you know how to work a screwdriver.

You may wish to go to repairclinic.com put in your model number, and watch their videos.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

GrayHair said:


> The Service Data Sheet for that model is available *here*. Diagnostic Mode on right side of page. Beyond that, you'll have to call on others.


That's one over-engineered fridge! loaded with electronics, inverter compressor.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

Food such as hummus,various dips and cheeses measure temps at or near 60 degrees F with temp set to 36 degrees F. Temperature in the freezer compartment measures at 26 degrees F with temp set to 0 degrees F. The temperature settings were what the install service said they should be. I have made certain no circulation vents in both freezer and food compartment are restricted by any containers,bottles,jars etc.. Freezer is not over packed with food.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

In the back of the refrigerator (outside), take the cardboard panel off. There are two fans there. Make sure both can spin freely (spin with your hand) are running. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

Update to my issue. Yesterday morning I saw for the first time a panel display that reads SY EF which I believe refers to a problem with the evaporator fan located on the back panel of the freezer. As I stated in my original post,with crossed fingers and knocking on wood,the freezer is still working as should and producing ice albeit at what seems to be a slower rate than before this issue started.
I can unplug the refrigerator for 10 minutes,plug it back in and the SY EF prompt is cleared for at least 1.25 hours as I have done so again this morning and have been timing it as best as possible.

As for fans behind the back access cover,I can visibly see one which I assume cools the compressor.When I checked on Monday it was operating.

My question regarding the evaporator fan in the freezer: is the fan motor itself bad or is there an issue with the control board that is throwing the SY EF code when the control board attempts to turn it on?


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

wpollock said:


> My question regarding the evaporator fan in the freezer: is the fan motor itself bad or is there an issue with the control board that is throwing the SY EF code when the control board attempts to turn it on?



It's more likely to be a bad fan than a bad control board. One way to check would be to get access to the fan and then use a multimeter to check whether it is receiving any power.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks RAL238, and the assumption will be if there is power then the fan itself is the most likely issue?


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

As stated earlier, I would also suggest trying to turn those fan blades to see if they turn easily, as they should. If there is power to the fan motor, and the blades turn freely, then your motor is bad. It is fairly easy to replace.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

So I received my replacement fan motor and watched what I thought was a straightforward removal and replacement install video. Only problem is my freezer has a ice maker and the small white cross bar for the bottom storage bin glide tracks does not have a screw to allow for removing it which will in turn allow me to remove the bottom shelf side bracket(s) which will let me remove the back panel to access the evaporator fan. If anyone has this style freezer and has replaced the EV fan motor please share the steps for doing so. I assume i will have to remove the ice maker as well? Pictures are attached


----------

